# Wanted: Orlando area 2-3 bedroom April 18-20 check in for 7 days



## mom25 (Mar 24, 2015)

We are looking for an Orlando rental, close to Disney.  Would be for two adults and four children.  Check-in is a little flexible, the weekend of the 18th of April for a 7 night stay.  Would appreciate any suggestions or offers of rentals! thank you!


----------



## jcraycraft (Mar 25, 2015)

*Bonnet Creek*

Have 4/24  Bonnet Creek if you have any flexibility
7N
2 BR
$700
Jerry
330/464-6359


----------



## mom25 (Mar 25, 2015)

I will check with my husband and see if he can do that week! thank you


----------



## grobinson19 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a couple of options 

West gate Blue tree 7n 2br
On 4/25

Blue tree resort at lake buena vista 2br 
4/25 7nights 

Westgate lake resort 4/26 7n 2br 

Westgate town center 4/25 2br 7n

And Westgate vacation villas 7N 2br 4/25

All for $475 if interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dltorrisi (Mar 29, 2015)

Sent you an email with some options. Hope to hear from you.


----------

